# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te regjistrojme video ne web.

## benseven11

Nje tutorial per regjistrim videosh qe luhen ne web si youtube,google video metacafe etj.Me kete tutorial dhe programin e perdorur,nuk ke nevoje te mendosh se si ta shkarkosh nje video,pasi videon qe sheh mund ta regjistrosh kur luhet dhe e ruan ne kompjuter.
Programi i perdorur:Replay video capture.
Hapet programi dhe behen veprimet si ne figure per te konfiguruar settings,bere ato modifikime qe duhen per te regjistruar video.
te dritarja ne settings pervec te tjerave klikohet ne katrorin ...perpara"set out put folder" ne dritaren tjeter klik ne tekstin "Lokal disk C" dhe klik ok poshte.Me kete veprim programi,materialin e regjistruar do e ruaje ne Direktorine C:\
Per te pare videot e regjistruara me vone,mjafton te shkosh ne start run dhe atu fut C:\ klik ok dhe videon e regjistruar do e shohesh si RVcap.mpg Skedare si ky mund te hapen dhe shihen me windows media player,VLC lan etj pa asnje problem.Veprime te tjera cfare behet jane ne figure.

----------


## benseven11

Pas konfigurimit te settings,hapim nje faqe per te luajtur dhe regjistruar video.
Nje adrese si shembull.
http://www.learnerstv.com/video/vide...1338&cat=Maths
Do regjistrohet videoja aty.
Pregatitja per regjistrim.Te programi behen 2 veprime si ne figuren poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi u klikua ne markers dhe get window do kemi nje pamje si kjo,me dy katrore te vegjel te kuq dhe blu ku secili do jete ne cep te ekranit.

----------


## benseven11

Pozicionet e markusave,katroreve te vegjel ne figuren e postit te meparshem tregojne qe programi do regjistroje komplet ekranin,gje e cila nuk na duhet.
Na duhet te regjistrojme vetem ekranin ku luhet video.
Klik nga figura e postit te kaluar,ne katrorin blu dhe terhiqe me miun per ne pozicionin a si ne fig poshte.
Klik ne katrorin e kuq ne cep poshte dhe e terheq dhe vendos ne pozicioninb si ne figure.
Menjehere ekrani i real player ne faqe do rrethohet me nje kornize jeshile.
Kjo kornize jeshile i tregon programit te kopjoje(regjistroje) vetem siperfaqen brenda kornizes jeshile.Komplet zona e ekranit jashte kornizes jeshile injorohet nga programi dhe nuk regjistrohet.

----------


## benseven11

Gati per regjistrim.Klik ne play ne videon ne web faqen dhe klik ne record buton ne program.Video do filloje te luhet dhe programi do beje regjistrimin.
Video pas ndryshimeve te bera me pare do ruhet ne direktorine C si skedar 
RVcap.mpg,,,videot e tjera te regjistuar do jene si RVcap 1.mpg 
RvCap2.mpg etj.
Mund ti ndryshosh emrin skedarit,klik i djathte ne skedar dhe rename(riemerto).Fshin tekstin Rvcap,por jo pjesen.mpg dhe i fut nje emer videos.

----------


## argjenddre

m'pelqen kjo tuto

----------

